# Fishing Report for Lake Chautauqua, NY.



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Looking for report on what smallies and walleye are doing on Lake Chautauqua, NY. Anyone doing any night fishing for walleye? If so, is anyone catching any? Any info would be helpful.

KYBOB


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey there I am trying to get up there next week or in Early October. I will check with the camp along with a few contacts and if I hear anything I will let you know. When are you looking to go up there?


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

ill have one for you in a few days. fishing the lakes trail champ up there this weekend


----------



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Lund1 & UDBasser. Right now looks like around the 8th or 9th of Oct. Still not definite on those dates. Would rather go up toward the end of Oct. The later in the month the colder the water temp. Have work schedule conflicts that I am trying to deal with at the moment. Will have to wait and see. Probably will be last second decision depending on work schedule. 
Thanks ahead for any info.
KYBOB


----------

